# Anyone want to buy some bullets?.........



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

..........because if you do then just click on the ad at the bottom of the 'Active Topics' page. Freedom Munitions seem to carry a fairly extensive range of weapons,ammo and assorted paraphernalia for the budding terrorist, vigilante or just your plain everyday serial killer. Seriously though folks! What in Gods name is an advert like that doing on a forum for motorhomers? Or is the ad just targeted at me:surprise:?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just you mate, I've got an ad for Russian brides :wink2::laugh:

Dick


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've only got an advert from "Go Outdoors" for tents. :crying:









.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Adblocker Pro......

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't have any ads at all as I use AdBlocker+ and it seems to keep me fairly clear of such things - thankfully.....

I wouldn't post too loudly about munitions ads 'cos with the sophisticated software that HMG is now using at GCHQ you could well find a couple of blokes in macs sat outside in a dark car, just checking who goes to your house....

If it sounds hollow when you pick the phone up, then you know what's going on......

Would you like us to deliver pizzas to you when you are in solitary? If we can get them past the guards who are probably kept hungry to make them keen to act......

Dave :grin2: > :surprise: :nerd: :smile2: 0 :wink2:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That woman near me - can't remember her name - seems to have got fed up with pestering me for "favours" since I installed AdBlocker!!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

listerdiesel said:


> Adblocker Pro......
> 
> Peter


The ads dont bother me Peter but I was mightily surprised to see Freedom Munitions at the bottom of the Active Topics page. It made me wonder who such an ad was targetting? Can anyone in the UK legally buy such things, apart from the authorities that is? Maybe its got something to do with the fact that out esteemed owners are North American and perhaps believe, that like them, us Brits go around armed to the teeth:serious:.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They've seen your avatar and want to kit Stewie out.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> The ads dont bother me Peter but I was mightily surprised to see Freedom Munitions at the bottom of the Active Topics page. It made me wonder who such an ad was targetting? Can anyone in the UK legally buy such things, apart from the authorities that is? Maybe its got something to do with the fact that out esteemed owners are North American and perhaps believe, that like them, us Brits go around armed to the teeth:serious:.


Maybe the advert appears on all forums hosted on VS platform.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I go on other VS administered forums and have not seen the ads anywhere else....

or on here....

I think it says a lot about who IS seeing them ...... :surprise:

it has been good to see him on here while he was free.... >

Dave :wink2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Penquin said:


> I think it says a lot about who IS seeing them ...... :surprise:
> 
> it has been good to see him on here while he was free.... >
> 
> Dave :wink2:


I think you could be closer to the truth than you realised :wink2:

The adverts seem to be GoogleAds. These are individual to the person seeing them and are presented to you based on YOUR browsing history (or that of the device you are using if you are sharing a log-in). That is why we are seeing different adverts (I am currently getting an advert for motorhomes, funny old thing).

They don't always get it right and present you with a general interest advert (I sometimes get ads for utility bills when I have never browsed for them as I have none), but ammunition does not seem to be as general interested to me :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> I go on other VS administered forums and *have not seen the ads anywhere else....
> *
> Dave :wink2:


You pulling our legs?:surprise:

You have Adblocker>


----------

